# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  lamipanel

## rackrussel

hi 
i had a really good look around the site, its awsome. 
i'm redoing the bathroom and about to put lamipanel on over villaboard.
never having had anything to do with the stuff before i was wondering does it have some sort of plastic joiner (like fibro). if it does can a seamless join be created without it and how would you go about it 
cheers

----------


## Jon

jackrussel, 
lamipanel does have a joiner but when I used it, was a little different to the fibro type. 
The joiner comes in two parts, a piece that you fix to the wall before putting the sheets up, and then a cover strip that clicks into place once the sheets are installed.  The corner moulding works on a similar process.  They are coloured to match the sheets.  There is also a top strip that is just a c section that hooks over and a bottom strip for finishing the bottom edge on top of baths etc. but I forget what sort of profile it had. 
I probably would not butt joint them for looks and sealing.   
I used it in a bathroom and was very happy with it.  I have also used ceramalite and was not so happy. 
Jon

----------


## vsquizz

Try doing a search of this board for "Hardiglaze".  We have had some discussion before.  I think I posted some links to Hardie and Laminex websites. 
Cheers

----------


## rackrussel

cheers
 thanks for the help 
rackrussel

----------


## rackrussel

"you never know if you never ask"  

> cheers
> thanks for the help 
> rackrussel

----------


## rackrussel

i went to see my supplier and was shown internal external and straight joiners in the same colour as the panelling and now understand where i am headed...... thanks

----------

